# I Really Don't Know What It Is



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 25, 2016)

But sometimes life just looks far better upside down


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 27, 2016)

This was one of the cats at work yesterday


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 27, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> View attachment 1724 This was one of the cats at work yesterday




Nice work if you can get it


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Nice work if you can get it


Just look at all that stainless steel...for all we know that cat is in a Lab on 80 fags a day!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 27, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Just look at all that stainless steel...for all we know that cat is in a Lab on 80 fags a day!



I misunderstood the 'at work' comment. I took it to mean something completely different


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 27, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Just look at all that stainless steel...for all we know that cat is in a Lab on 80 fags a day!


I can assure you that is an extremely spoilt cat that's been at my practice for a fair while. 
I'm a veterinary nurse - just in case anyone was worried!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 27, 2016)

For a true working cat, philosopher, pub frequenter, music fan etc, look no further than Felix, Senior Pest Controller at Huddersfield Railway Station, who has her own Facebook page. Yes, Felix is female - her name was chosen before she went to the vets for a snip and her sex was discovered!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 27, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> I can assure you that is an extremely spoilt cat that's been at my practice for a fair while.
> I'm a veterinary nurse - just in case anyone was worried!




I am really extremely sorry if I appeared to have over reacted. I love cats probably more than I care for people.  I read Jonsi's comment and feared the absolute worst without giving you the courtesy of providing an explanation of your photographs.  For this I apologise without reservation.  

The cat in your picture however is still a truly beautiful creature


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 27, 2016)

Hot on the heels of DL's post...

I have to admit that my post was in jest but I gave no indication of that so, if I've offended, embarrassed or upset anyone, I sincerely and humbly apologise.

If people are on this forum it's unlikely that
A) they'd ever be into that anyway (everyone's just nice here) and, 
B) that they'd be stupid enough to publicise it.

To make amends I'll donate some tins to the local Cats Rescue next time I'm buying some for my two cats.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 28, 2016)

No worries guys, I wasn't offended at all! I was just worried people might think vivisection was my thing 
I'm also sorry if I came over all offended and high handed!


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 28, 2016)

Joey wanted to say Hi again. I'm spending the day keep him company today


----------



## Ljc (Aug 28, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> View attachment 1731 Joey wanted to say Hi again. I'm spending the day keep him company today


He's just st gorgeous


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 28, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> View attachment 1731 Joey wanted to say Hi again. I'm spending the day keep him company today




I take it back. Beautiful somehow doesn't do him justice


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Of course cats do carry Toxoplasmosis, which can make you bonkers. Hang on a minute, DL....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 29, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Of course cats do carry Toxoplasmosis, which can make you bonkers. Hang on a minute, DL....




I have read that cynical old Jocks carry their own rather peculiar attributes. Fortunately for you Mike I have up to now afforded you the benefit of the doubt. I must confess however you do frequently present me with multiple challenges


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry, DL, merely a light hearted jest. As a point of info, I was actually born about 40 miles north of where you now live, so by birth, for my sins, I am I suppose Lancastrian.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry, had to join in...


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 29, 2016)

That was Molly - here is Mandy...


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 29, 2016)

Cats are so gorgeous <3


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope you haven't told your beautiful cats that you use the name Pine Marten, not that a Pine Marten will catch a cat for food, but they will have a battle royal if the Marten thinks its territory is invaded. Usually the cat comes off a bit worse and runs away, after a nip with the razor sharp teeth of the Pine Marten. There are a few apocryphal tales of Pine Martens killing domestic cats in the highlands, but there's no hard evidence.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh dear, shhhh, they're not listening! Molly in her youth would see off other cats in a trice, but she's 18 now and a bit doddery, poor old girl. Mandy is a wimp and any Pine Marten worth his/her salt would make mincemeat of her , though she's not bad with killing mice. But I luuuurve them all


----------



## silentsquirrel (Aug 29, 2016)

Was there a Milly?


----------



## FergusC (Aug 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, DL, merely a light hearted jest. As a point of info, I was actually born about 40 miles north of where you now live, so by birth, for my sins, I am I suppose Lancastrian.


Don't worry, we'll forgive you (probably)


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 30, 2016)

FergusC said:


> Don't worry, we'll forgive you (probably)


Northerner won't


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Northerner won't


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 30, 2016)

Aye, Northerner, you loved Yorkshire so much you moved as far away as you could without getting wet.  

Mind you, you can take the lad out of Yorkshire, but you can't take Yorkshire out of the lad.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 30, 2016)

silentsquirrel said:


> Was there a Milly?


Oddly enough my daughter has a Millie  (born after Mandy) but when we named Mandy it didn't strike us...


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 1, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> View attachment 1731 Joey wanted to say Hi again. I'm spending the day keep him company today


My carer walked in just as I brought up that post (I use a 48" TV as a monitor) and said "awww". 

Pine martens are also beautiful, although when I first came across the term (in _The Amber Spyglass_) I thought it referred to a type of bird!  Note to anyone who cares: martins are birds, martens are mustelids.


----------

